# Size



## Caseyneil (Jul 25, 2020)

Hello Everyone. We are about to buy our first Vizsla. We were on a waiting list and we are getting a male. The puppies are now 4 weeks old. However, I have a question and need some help. We went to look at the pups and meet mom and dad. At first appearance they both seemed small to me for a Vizsla. The dad was 23 inches tall and 50 pounds and is 4 years old. I don’t know what the mom was but she was even smaller. Does this seem like they will be undersized or is this the normal. I have read about the standard and the height fits the 22-24 inches for the male but 50 pounds??? Just need some information before our purchase. Thank you


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Caseyneil said:


> Hello Everyone. We are about to buy our first Vizsla. We were on a waiting list and we are getting a male. The puppies are now 4 weeks old. However, I have a question and need some help. We went to look at the pups and meet mom and dad. At first appearance they both seemed small to me for a Vizsla. The dad was 23 inches tall and 50 pounds and is 4 years old. I don’t know what the mom was but she was even smaller. Does this seem like they will be undersized or is this the normal. I have read about the standard and the height fits the 22-24 inches for the male but 50 pounds??? Just need some information before our purchase. Thank you


From what Breeder?

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caseyneil (Jul 25, 2020)

The breeder has been very nice. I don’t know if they would want me to post that. I am just trying to get a good feel of what the Vizsla size should be since it is our first. Thank you


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Nothing wrong with 50lbs. It is on the light side, but I would really need to know more about the dog, and how it is maintained.
It's easier to pick up 50lbs. than 65 lbs. 
The smallest male I have owned was right at 50 lbs. and the heaviest male was about 62lbs.
My females were 52lbs. and 60 lbs. ( Gunnr was a big, powerful, girl.)
I don't know that any of them fell outside breed standard. Gunnr was close.

I'm far from an expert on canine genetics, but I would expect a lightly built male and female, to produce maybe lighter build overall dogs as an average.

Vizslas are not supposed to be big dogs.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Both males at my house are in the mid 40s. They are lean, and not undersized. 
Shine is ranges between 39, and 40. Any heavier, and she would just be packing extra weight.
June, AKA Miss Piggy is in the high 50s. She should be in the low 50s, but loves food more than exercise.

My previous males were mid to low 50s. And Lucy was almost 3 before she ever hit the 40lb mark.


----------



## Caseyneil (Jul 25, 2020)

Thank you all so much. This was very helpful. How do you all feel about the 23 inch height. Is that about right as well? I read the breed standard in 22-24 for male but then another site will say 23-27 inch?? Since you all have owned several is the 23 inch normal?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some of the breed standards can slightly vary in different countries. 
23 inches is within the AKC breed standard, so I wouldn't be concerned. 
With this being your first Vizsla, do your homework on health clearances, and bloodlines.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Caseyneil said:


> The breeder has been very nice. I don’t know if they would want me to post that. I am just trying to get a good feel of what the Vizsla size should be since it is our first. Thank you


Well my Dogs father was 65lbs and his mother was 45lbs and he is 55lbs. The reason I ask is there are some breeders that are pretty shitty and I've encountered a couple. What state are they in? 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caseyneil (Jul 25, 2020)

Texas. Thank you for the advice. We will concentrate on that as well. We are good with size and you all put our minds at ease. Thank you


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

You need to look at the whole picture, bone structure, gait, temperament, pedigree, health etc. They are meant to be a mid size and light footed hunting dogs, recently i have seen some very big ones with bone structure closer to a weimaraner and some very small ones too, more in the field trial lines. It also depends on what your plans are with your dog.
Miksa`s sire was barely 50 pounds when he won best of breed in Westminster, and Bende`s around 53 when he won All Star. I met all parents and some siblings, and was very happy with them, never worried about their size.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Whether you mentioning breeders name or not, is totally up to you.
Breeders doing everything they can to insure healthy, good temperament pups like the free advertisement.

Those that are not, don't care to have their names mentioned. The reason is, there is a chance another forum member will know of them. Then list the problems seen in their bloodlines/breeding program. 
We don't know every breeder, but we do know quite a few of them. 
In my state (Texas) there seems to be a lot of new breeders popping up.
And no one appears to know who they are. We are also getting more Vizslas in rescue. Some with temperament issues, and some not.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Caseyneil said:


> Thank you all so much. This was very helpful. How do you all feel about the 23 inch height. Is that about right as well? I read the breed standard in 22-24 for male but then another site will say 23-27 inch?? Since you all have owned several is the 23 inch normal?


You're reading something into the breed standard.
AKC standard is 22"-24" for a male. Any male greater than 1-1/2" outside this standard is disqualified. 20-1/2" to 26-1/2" However, this does mean that a dog greater than 24", but less than 26-1/2" would not be faulted in a show.
23" is quite normal for a male Vizsla.
To be brutally honest, I've never really measured the heights of my dogs, not have I cared. I know how they tall they are based on relative size to chair seats. They also squirm quite a bit when I try to see how tall they are. 
I know that Finn, at 10 months old is just slightly under 24" tall, because that is the height of my chair seat.
Weight is genetics, diet, environment, and workload, affected. 
Finn is just at 49lbs., but Finn is also working/training just about everyday. Most days he will eat 2.5 to 3, cups of Orijen large puppy, dry, dog food, and a 1/2 dozen biscuits. He will also eat a whole chicken every 5-6 days. Add in the peanut butter in the Kong, and whatever he can con me out of, and Finn is eating alot, but Finn is working a lot right now also.
Change the amount of food, or the exercise, and it could effect his weight.
"Generally speaking", you would expect dogs "in work", to be lighter than dogs that are not in work. They're going to be lean. "Lungs on legs, with a nose".


----------



## Caseyneil (Jul 25, 2020)

Thank you all. Very helpful


----------



## Tennyson (Jul 28, 2020)

Caseyneil said:


> Hello Everyone. We are about to buy our first Vizsla. We were on a waiting list and we are getting a male. The puppies are now 4 weeks old. However, I have a question and need some help. We went to look at the pups and meet mom and dad. At first appearance they both seemed small to me for a Vizsla. The dad was 23 inches tall and 50 pounds and is 4 years old. I don’t know what the mom was but she was even smaller. Does this seem like they will be undersized or is this the normal. I have read about the standard and the height fits the 22-24 inches for the male but 50 pounds??? Just need some information before our purchase. Thank you



My first vizsla was 47 pounds at his heaviest but was quite tall, my second vizsla is 11 months and weighs 50 pounds, he’s stockier but not as tall. I think 45-60 pounds is the average range in weight, they are compact dogs


----------

